# Pet Insurance



## Barnie13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi 

can anyone suggest a good vet in dubai and the best pet insurance please. 

Thanks 
Dawn


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

For a vet we recommend Energetic Panacea on Al Wasl Road. Google and you'll find their website with details. Plus they do house visits!

Sorry, no idea re pet insurance.


----------



## Barnie13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Dawn,

I can recommend The Veterinary Hospital:

Veterinary Hospital Dubai

PetSecure for pet insurance:

https://www.petsecure.ae/#2


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I think the general consensus is that most people don't use pet insurance here, they just put money aside every year.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Dr Lukas at Veterinary Hospital Dubai has been brilliant. Really takes his time and has worked wonders on our Siamese cat where other vets haven't managed to get to the bottom of his issues. Whoever you choose, make sure they genuinely provide out of hours emergency service as we were badly let down by another vet here.

I don't think pet insurance is available here.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I use Nad Al Sheba Vet hospital and they're very very good. As others have said, pet insurance is basically a bust and even if you do have it, the chances of them ever paying out are virtually zero - heard too many horror stories. You're better off putting cash aside every month.


----------



## Barnie13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you for all of your comments. 

What are the vets bills like in dubai. Every time I go to the vets here in the UK it's about £75 which is our policy excess! In saying that we have had occasion to have tests done on Barnie and they are stupidly expensive. The last one was ver £2,000!


----------



## Barnie13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Barnie13 said:


> Thank you for all of your comments.
> 
> What are the vets bills like in dubai. Every time I go to the vets here in the UK it's about £75 which is our policy excess! In saying that we have had occasion to have tests done on Barnie and they are stupidly expensive. The last one was ver £2,000!


 thankfully I've been able to reclaim the vets bills over £75 via pet plan.


----------



## Barnie13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks you for this information. Now all I need to know is where I can walk him off lead!! 

Regards 
Dawn


----------



## Barnie13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Can I ask which pet transport company you used to transport your pet to the UAE from England. I'm assuming you have relocated a pet. 

Thank you in advance. 

Dawn


----------



## Baggio (Nov 13, 2013)

Hmm...not too sure about pet insurance...we used to have Pet Plan, but I'm guessing in Dubai, people just set aside money every month? Sorry couldn't be of much help, but I've rarely (if at all) heard of anyone using pet insurance over there. 

Good luck!


----------

